# Why doesn't Uber create a panic button for drivers?



## Jason Arroyo (Nov 18, 2014)

It would be helpful in the driver app to have an option to hit one button (maybe twice, to avoid mistake taps) that automatically sends your GPS location in an emergency call to a local 911 dispatcher.

This way, if anything bad happens to the driver, they have an opportunity to get out a quick SOS call.

Thoughts?


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Jason Arroyo said:


> It would be helpful in the driver app to have an option to hit one button (maybe twice, to avoid mistake taps) that automatically sends your GPS location in an emergency call to a local 911 dispatcher.
> 
> This way, if anything bad happens to the driver, they have an opportunity to get out a quick SOS call.
> 
> Thoughts?


If they did that them they would have some responsibility to respond. Uber does not want to respond to drivers in trouble.

Keep 911 on speed dial, get a dashcam and a rolling pin under your seat.

If you have friends/family around check in every couple of hours.

Most importantly though. Be safe ☺


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

Uberchampion said:


> If they did that them they would have some responsibility to respond. Uber does not want to respond to drivers in trouble.
> 
> Keep 911 on speed dial, get a dashcam and a rolling pin under your seat.
> 
> ...


Rolling pin my ass! Dont ask me what is under my seat! I need about 4 seconds to twist the key and the situation quickly leans into my favor!

Id rather like for Uber to allow a rider to select you from recent drivers list so they can have the same driver when ever they want and possibly, if your not close enough, say something like, "this driver is XX minutes away and there is another driver XX minutes closer to you. Are you sure you want XXXXXXXX driver?" Ive only done 42 trips so far and have atleast 5 that are local to me and would like to have me than others. Atleast they get the comfort of knowing who you are, if they feel comfortable with you and like you. Nothing like a scared pax cause the driver fails to engage with them and ignore their requests.


----------



## zanememjade (Dec 9, 2015)

The panic button is the gun you carry with you.


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

Maybe I do, maybe I don't!


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Uber would make a panic button for the riders, but not drivers.


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> Uber would make a panic button for the riders, but not drivers.


your signature makes me roll my eyes every time I see it. . . . 
Love that avatar. This morning, I had a pax that wanted to eat his breakfast in the Jeep. I agreed with the condition that if anything hit my interior he accepts the cleaning fee of 200. He said absolutely and made damned sure he didnt leave anything behind. YAY ME! Didnt get to file though as he even swept the seat off to the outside with his hand when he got out. MMMMMMM, hot pockets. . . .


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Imchasinyou said:


> your signature makes me roll my eyes every time I see it. . . .
> Love that avatar. This morning, I had a pax that wanted to eat his breakfast in the Jeep. I agreed with the condition that if anything hit my interior he accepts the cleaning fee of 200. He said absolutely and made damned sure he didnt leave anything behind. YAY ME! Didnt get to file though as he even swept the seat off to the outside with his hand when he got out. MMMMMMM, hot pockets. . . .


I don't let people eat or drink in either of my vehicles. I definitely don't allow smoking either.
My signature is meant to be sarcastic. Apparently, that signature has been found in people's e-mails from uber. Almost seems like they are trying to subtly brainwash us.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

Imchasinyou said:


> Rolling pin my ass! Dont ask me what is under my seat! I need about 4 seconds to twist the key and the situation quickly leans into my favor!
> 
> Id rather like for Uber to allow a rider to select you from recent drivers list so they can have the same driver when ever they want and possibly, if your not close enough, say something like, "this driver is XX minutes away and there is another driver XX minutes closer to you. Are you sure you want XXXXXXXX driver?" Ive only done 42 trips so far and have atleast 5 that are local to me and would like to have me than others. Atleast they get the comfort of knowing who you are, if they feel comfortable with you and like you. Nothing like a scared pax cause the driver fails to engage with them and ignore their requests.


I understand the advantage but there needs to be an opt-out for the driver, or the ability of the driver to exclude certain riders.

Otherwise this turns into a stalker's dream if his or her target is a driver.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Tequila Jake said:


> I understand the advantage but there needs to be an opt-out for the driver, or the ability of the driver to exclude certain riders.
> 
> Otherwise this turns into a stalker's dream if his or her target is a driver.


Uber doesn't care about your safety, just their percentage of the fare.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Because Uber India would take a week to send an E mail in response ?


----------



## samsung191 (Mar 14, 2016)

Jason Arroyo said:


> It would be helpful in the driver app to have an option to hit one button (maybe twice, to avoid mistake taps) that automatically sends your GPS location in an emergency call to a local 911 dispatcher.
> 
> This way, if anything bad happens to the driver, they have an opportunity to get out a quick SOS call.
> 
> Thoughts?


Thankfully my godly Android phone already has this feature.


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

Jason Arroyo said:


> It would be helpful in the driver app to have an option to hit one button (maybe twice, to avoid mistake taps) that automatically sends your GPS location in an emergency call to a local 911 dispatcher.
> 
> This way, if anything bad happens to the driver, they have an opportunity to get out a quick SOS call.
> 
> Thoughts?


Uber, especially Travis, does NOT care at all about drivers. That's why I can't understand why so many people continue to work for this Jackasse. He has shown over and over you are a piece of s*** to him.


----------



## Rivercity Uber (Dec 12, 2015)

zanememjade said:


> The panic button is the gun you carry with you.


Amen.... Smith and Wesson always has my back.


----------



## zanememjade (Dec 9, 2015)

bestpals said:


> Uber, especially Travis, does NOT care at all about drivers. That's why I can't understand why so many people continue to work for this Jackasse. He has shown over and over you are a piece of s*** to him.


I quit this bullcrap. Travis can suck my thing


----------

